# Jailkit nachträglich installieren



## Beme (8. Feb. 2010)

Leider habe ich es bei der Installation versäumt, Jailkit vor ISPConfig zu installieren, weil ich dachte, ich bräuchte es nicht.
Jetzt brauche ich aber mindestens einen Shell-User mit einem Chrooted Environment und würde das gerne nachinstallieren.

Im Debian Howto wird ja gesagt, dass es nachträglich nicht mehr installierbar ist. Neuinstallieren ist leider keine Option, da ich bereits einige 100e Webs  angelegt habe. Gibt es denn trotzdem Erfahrungen mit der Nachinstallation von Jailkit? 
Was wäre im Bezug auf ISPConfig zu tun? Jailkit installieren und update.php laufen lassen (habe ich schon mal irgendwo hier gelesen).
Was wäre denn das Schlimmste, was dabei passieren könnte? Kann Jailkit irgendwas abschießen oder wäre das Schlimmste, dass es einfach nicht funktioniert?

Danke und Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2010)

> Jailkit installieren und update.php laufen lassen


Könnte funktionieren.



> Was wäre denn das Schlimmste, was dabei passieren könnte?


das es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Beme (10. Feb. 2010)

Danke, hat auch (so in etwa) funktioniert!
Für die Nachwelt:

1. Jailkit wie im Debian Perfect-Server-Howto installieren (Achtung, derzeit aktuell ist jailkit 2.11 und nicht 2.5 wie im Howto)

```
apt-get install build-essential autoconf automake1.9  libtool flex bison
  cd /tmp
  wget http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/jailkit-2.11.tar.gz
  tar xvfz jailkit-2.11.tar.gz
  cd jailkit-2.11
  ./configure
  make
  make install
```

2. update.php anpassen, damit bisherige Services nicht umkonfiguriert/beeinträchtigt werden:

```
...
...
...
if($reconfigure_services_answer == 'yes') {
//...alles vorher löschen....
                //* Configure Jailkit
                swriteln('Configuring Jailkit');
                $inst->configure_jailkit();
//...alles nachher löschen...
}
...
...
...
```
3. update.php ausführen 


```
php -q update.php
```
- MySQL-PW eingeben
- Reconfigure Services? Yes!
- Nach Ausgabe von "Updating ISPConfig" mit Strg+C Skript abbrechen.


Fertig, das wars, ich hoffe ich habe nix vergessen. Evtl. schon angelegte Cron-User müssen aber wahrscheinlich neu angelegt werden.

Gruß
Benjamin


----------

